# pin rig fighting rod set up



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

going through the reels and rods I own trying to come up with my best combination. 

Reels:
Penn 114 (30/600+?) 2.x:1
Penn 113HLW (30/600) 3.x:1
Shimano Speedmaster IV (20/480) 6:1

Rods:
Shimano Tallus 7' 20 -40 
Penn mariner stand up 5'6" 20-50
Penn mariner stand up 7' 20 -50

the tallus and speedmaster seems nice unless one of them silver giants shows up...

see lot's of folks with TLD 25's, Penn 16 and 30 weights, Shimano Tiagra's etc, all seem a might heavy...

what are some of your favorite set ups?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

t58martin said:


> going through the reels and rods I own trying to come up with my best combination.
> 
> Reels:
> Penn 114 (30/600+?) 2.x:1
> ...


What are you trying to catch?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

boy things have sure changed since I was growing up out on va. beach pier, fighting rods,pin rigs,ect... hell we just used a float rig on our anchor rod, but a few of us did have another rod attached to our float rigs with a regular household clothes pin to be able to bring up rig to change baits as needed without reeling in anchor line. oh well guess i'll have to come out of yesteryear. lol


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

what ever is out there willing to hit my bait 

could be Kings, Cobia, or Tarpon since they seem to be around. I'd be happy for any one of them.

I'll be on the piers in July and probably August.
Cobia could still be around early July if they don't move off shore. If I thought it would only be kings, I'd use just the speedmaster for sure. 
Plus you never know what could show up at the piers sometimes. It's just that the 114 feels like a monster and the ratio is low..

Trying to be prepared for all possibilities...
I was looking at buying a lever drag like a TLD but that'll have to wait...


I'll end up using the rod with the softest tip, probably the tallus....


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Shimano Speedmaster IV (20/480) 6:1

Plenty of line, love the gear ratio. 

The Senators are widely used, I've never seen the need, I did most of my pin-rigging with a Newell 344 and had no problems. 

I'd go with either of the 7' rods over the 5.5', easier to handle when you have to move around other rigs and may help with control when the fish is near the pilings. 

Just make sure you have 50' or so of 50# (or better) shock leader. Way too many fish are lost at the pier due to not being able to control them near the piles. 

Go catch 'em!


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

*yeah*

Daiwa SL 50 is decent.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

t58martin said:


> what ever is out there willing to hit my bait
> 
> could be Kings, Cobia, or Tarpon since they seem to be around. I'd be happy for any one of them.
> 
> ...


As far as a reel Take a look at the Penn GS Series reels they have a higher gear ratio. I use them for my Tournement Reels for Kings. Not a fan of the Shimano reels the drag set up is questionable. But you already own one use it. For the Kings of the planks you need a fast reel as he may swim back at you. Just remember set your drags to about 3 to 6# 15 to 20# mainline add 10 ft. of Flouro and a 3 ft. trace of #4 or 6 wire and you shold be good to go. Also Check out the SKA Sites for more rig info.:fishing::beer:


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..I am now into my 39th year of "pin-rigging" on piers.. and I have used EVERYTHING....
....started with a Mitchell 302 spinner on my 1st few kings...and somewhere a few years later I used an INTERNATIONAL 30 and CUSTOM FENWICK!!!!...(caught the same fish as the 302!)

..in all honesty...for Pier fishing...it is hard if not impossible to beat a red Penn 4/0 with 25 or 30 lb test on it...

..sharks...kings...cravelles...Tarpon...big spanish...chopper blues....

...YOU'LL NEVER WEAR ONE OUT!!!...and if you get one CLEANED it will NOT happen twice!!..
..(and it will be a big shark)...

...also the folks on the end will know how to "pick-up" your outfit if a fish gets on while your at the "potty"..
..I had a lever drag reel "slammed tight" a few times by folks who just accidently done it!!!

..for Dragging back and forth day after day.... and trip after trip........get a SENATOR!!!

...don't use under 25 lb. on it....
..folks will tell you how much fun the "liter" outfits are and they are right..

..BUT!!!..lite outfits have lite line... and it is sooooo easy to get a NICK in you LITE line that YOU DON'T SEE...
..And please know that even when the fishing is screaming hot...Strikes ARE STILL FEW AND FAR BETWEEN!!!!...

..you drive hundreds of miles..pay FRESH money each and every time you fish...encounter all kinds of weather and people.."hoping to get lucky!"

..then finally get a fish on and it's just GONE as fast as you got it on...cause of some "tackle failure" that you just didn't know about....seen it a bunch of times...usually screwed up LITE line...

...ALWAYS OVER-RIG on a pier....

..my go to rig for the last I don't know how long is a Penn 113h with a Newll kit in it...it might hold 75-100 yards more line than a standard red 4/0....and i have caught EVERYTHING on it..
..never spooled yet and have had sharks up to 250 and tarpon up to 121....NOT EVEN CLOSE!

...the 4/0 is soo old that it is one of those that the drag washers have to be changed from the OUTSIDE...(pre HT 100 which came out in 1985)...you have to take the 'NEWER" red 4/0 apart to change the drag...

..this one came with the original Abestos washers....(which I changed 11 years ago)....

..point of all this is...for a LIFETIME of PIER FISHING...you AIN'T gonna beat a Penn Senator.....(get the wide 4/0s.113HLW)

....it ain't FAD-FASHION-or STATUS....but it will be there to give to your children.... WITH your memories....
..And when your number comes up IT WILL HANDLE whatever snaps your pin...




...


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*A quick reinforcement of PL and antoher poster is...*

strikes are few and far in between when they happen and wondering about your line and terminal tackle doesn't cut it. 

Lots of fish, lots of fish are lost in the end around the pilings. You better know your tackles limits and just how far you can push it in the moment that you have to.

Learn to tie a good, dependable, shock leader knot and use it.

I use 30# running, with 80# shocker on the end. And yeah I can't put the pressure on the 80# to justify using it, but remember that in the same line manafacture that I am trusting that the 80# could and would take more rubbing and abrasion than 50# would before it snaps. And yes, I have used 50# for shocker also and will I again.....yes I will.

Be patient and put all the time in that you possibl y can afford when you are there to fish and as PL said maybe your number will be "called."

Reelturner


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sudshunter said:


> boy things have sure changed since I was growing up out on va. beach pier, fighting rods,pin rigs,ect... hell we just used a float rig on our anchor rod, but a few of us did have another rod attached to our float rigs with a regular household clothes pin to be able to bring up rig to change baits as needed without reeling in anchor line. oh well guess i'll have to come out of yesteryear. lol


 Lol.. Don't know your name,but if you ever came to Frisco to catch one and found it the same way back then.. We know each other...  

Unlike PL,I'm a tld25 person,with 25lb line and 50 or 60 shocker... They can take the lickin of a 4/0 without all the wieght.. Btw,you ain't suppose to take a break,when ya got your rod out,you should be there,imo. If you absolutely have to go to the potty,then ya designate someone that knows your tackle to tend your stuff.. Then ya don't have someone else locking your drag down and kerrrssnap....  Back in the day we used 10000 abu's,they caught every king,cobe,or tarpon (up to 121lb) ya ever wanted to catch,but them big ole hammerheads would melt yer drag washers into a pile a grease.....


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I use a ......*

tld 25 with a 6'-6" rod. I used to use a Senator reel years ago.

RT


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Lol.. Don't know your name,but if you ever came to Frisco to catch one and found it the same way back then.. We know each other...
> 
> Unlike PL,I'm a tld25 person,with 25lb line and 50 or 60 shocker... They can take the lickin of a 4/0 without all the wieght.. Btw,you ain't suppose to take a break,when ya got your rod out,you should be there,imo. If you absolutely have to go to the potty,then ya designate someone that knows your tackle to tend your stuff.. Then ya don't have someone else locking your drag down and kerrrssnap....  Back in the day we used 10000 abu's,they caught every king,cobe,or tarpon (up to 121lb) ya ever wanted to catch,but them big ole hammerheads would melt yer drag washers into a pile a grease.....


 yes ive fished frisco the same way back in the mid 70s. my names mark used to fish with a few guys down there,(james boles, jt , ullysses) cant remember all last names, been awhile. by the way pm me your openings for sept-oct trying to plan a trip down. tight lines...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,know both jt and ullysess... Ulysess (you know him,he ain't gonna fish for no drum,cause ya can't eat it  ) is a seamullet fishermen on Avon in the fall,and JT runs a diveboat...

There were fish to catch back then,and we fished a lot different than the guys in lower NC... Both ways were effective though,and that's what counts... Nowadays,you can sit for days and never get a run,that's why I boat fish more these days...


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

long time ago lots of fish back then. we'll definetly have to get together for some fishing. as far as boat fishing i dont have a boat right now but maybe next year. I mostly surf fish now but do make it to the pier once in a while. love those suds!!! tight lines...


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

for my fighter i use a penn 113 4/0 with 500 yards of 30 pound line and a offsore angler captians choice rod thats 5 foot 6


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

What type 30# line are you using? A 113h is a typical 450-475 yrd. capacity.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I use Penn Int 30VSW on a custom made key largo rod. Its my choice, I love it. Some don't, I do. It's what makes you happy, your the angler of your own rod

My 2nd back up reel is a wide spool 4/0 & 6/0 Red penn Senator. Both of these are on custom key largos made by Rick. 

I to this day have not had a king or any fish out run me back to the pier, now if you have a hard time reeling fast? Then a higher ratio may be in need. But aslong as you can reel fast, I love the back bone and durability of the penn Senator, they are VERY good reels over long term usage

Where would you mainly be fishing at? Some piers may require more options on reels then others IE: Pilings, sharks, tarpons, etc


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

seajay said:


> What type 30# line are you using? A 113h is a typical 450-475 yrd. capacity.


,,Yes the newer 4/0's are 475 of 30lb....but the original brass spool red 4/0's would hold from 500-550 of 30 lb. line.....
I have an old brass spool 113h and it holds considerble more than the new 113h's....
Lots of folks still use the old Penn Senators....with the old spools..+

The old jigmaster (500m) use to hold a quarter lb. of ANY line U could put on it...
The old 114h 6/0 use to hold a half lb. of any line U could put on it..
The old 140m squidder held 400 yds of 20 lb...

The point is the newer spools are stronger spools but hold less line....


----------

